# Glock G26



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Just picked one up, anyone else have one? Havent shot it yet , but liking the compact size


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

never own a glock,not a fan of them

just dont like how they feel in my hands


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Got a 27 for my carry and love it. I find it more accurate that the other compacts its sized I have had.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I tried the different back straps it comes with and found a good fit. I always said I wouldn't buy a glock but watching hickok45 videos got the best of me


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks just like my model 20 Glock 10mm Auto in size. I have never had one jam with the pistol, either. and that includes handloads.

No rails for mounting a laser or light, but I replaced the rear sight with a Laserlyte rear sight. The laser is built into the sight. Just push a small button on the left side of the sight and it's on. Batteries are stored on the right side of the sight. No issues with the optic once I got it dialed in and I've shot it quite a bit. And, a lot less than other options. You may want to have a gunsmith install the laser, if you choose to go that way, but there are tools out there to help. It can be buggered up, if you are not careful.

I carry mine with a Fobus holster on the hip and it tucks in nicely for concealed carry and I've even slipped it into my pocket at times.

Even though some folks may frown upon the 9mm, and claim it's under-powered, don't believe them. For most practice, go with ball ammo. For real, there are many options today in premium ammo that makes the 9mm quite stout. Just make sure to practice with it, as well.

There are magazine extensions, if you feel the grips are a bit small for your hands. But even with my relatively long fingers, I handle it well in factory configuration with any kind of loads.

Link to Laserlyte sight: http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=495946229


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

yup,nothing wrong with a 9mm

enough power to do what you need it do if you need it do it

plus enough rounds to scare even the biggest of perps

thats what the wife likes to shoot/carry

not my personal fav caliber,but thats probably because ive shot .45 acp most of my life

but on occaission i do carry a 9mm, sig p250c,with no worries about the stopping power if i ever need to use it

but 99% of the time i am either carrying my sig c3 1911 or my sig p250c,both in .45 acp

wife either carries her S&W M&P or her RUGER SR9C,both in 9mm


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! I have never doubted the stopping power of the 9mm, I have just never owned a glock, always had HK and Sig. I am loving the size of the G26 though. Never had a striker fired pistol


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

HATE and I mean HATE, glock. BUT, I want one in 357 sig because no matter what a glock always goes boom. If it doesn't fire it's more than likely the ammo not the gun. Ugly as hell, yes. Reliable? Rhetorical question!


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

texaspredatorhunter said:


> HATE and I mean HATE, glock. BUT, I want one in 357 sig because no matter what a glock always goes boom. If it doesn't fire it's more than likely the ammo not the gun. Ugly as hell, yes. Reliable? Rhetorical question!


Yep that was part of the reason I picked one up.


----------



## awd199 (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm a little late on this but I picked up a 26 2 years ago. It's in my carry rotation along with a 19 and 30S. It's been a great shooter and trouble free. I even used it to qualify for work a year ago. With its small size it can always be concealed easily when larger pistols can't and the fact you can pack an extra mag of the 15 or 17 rnd variety makes it an attractive carry gun. Although the gun in the pic is my 30S the White Hat Holster was originally bought for my 26. This holster and others that are made like it provide a great way to carry inside the waistband. I also wanted to add that since that pic the Crossbreed clips have been taken off.......lol. .


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sweet.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Me Like.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

My lady has one she carries. It's too small for me. Being a bigger guy I can get away with concealing a bigger gun. She likes it though. It'll serve you well thats for sure. Fine pistols.


----------

